# Line Prophet 100 vs. 1080 Gun (2007)



## jbowler116 (Mar 14, 2007)

*go prophets*

im am 5ft 10 135# and i ride 179 prophets with a tele set up, after about a week of getting used to the stiffness, i gained control of the skis and never looked back, i would recommend them to any and everyone. Kick ass ski hands down.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Prophets are great. They are stiff but not like race-ski stiff. I highly recommend them, but demo if you can.


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

I've skiied both of them. The Gun's are unstable at speed and the prophets aren't much better. I'd say the Prophet over the Gun if you already have Pocket Rockets. 

Honestly, check out the Mantra from Volkl. Very poppy and responsive. Not as soft as the Karma and not as stiff as the Gotama. The Goats are a charge down the mountain ski and the Mantra is absolutely a kick.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

I too have prophets. I can't speak for the 1080's cause I've not skied them. I tele my prophets. I think they are great powder skis, too much ski then I need for groomers, but during powder season I rock them all the time, and in the early season and spring I go to my World Pistes. The Prophets are great for what I use them for with one big flaw... I think the construction leaves something to be desired. New out of the plastic last year I already have three spots where the top enamel has completely failed. This pisses me off. I they were made a little better I'd be ultra stoked on them.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Depends on your goals of course but I can't see much of an argument...the lines are the best skis out there right now. They got product of the year. The things are virtually indestructable and they ski like a dream in both powder and the slopes...yes even the 100s in the park rock. I ride mine with tele bindings but friends rock them alpine....The Ski Journal - The SKi Journal

Need I say more?


----------

